
Do you really believe in drones? - napolux
https://blog.napolux.com/2016/11/17/do-you-really-believe-in-drones/
======
visarga
I was wondering about that too: where do the drones deliver? How do they make
it safe? What if something happens and the drone falls on people?

~~~
napolux
That's exactly my point. They can probably work in places not densely
populated or point-to-point between $brand warehouses.

Having tried some drones I can't imagine a drone knocking at my window precise
enough to not damage itself or my property (or at worse, myself)

